# 求助，无法安装vim[已解决，locale的问题]

## woszy

如题，执行

```
emerge vim
```

执行到

```
age//usr/share/man/fr/man1 "-fr" /usr/share/vim /usr/share/vim/vim72 /usr/share/vim ../runtime/doc 644 vim vimdiff evim

installing /var/tmp/portage/app-editors/vim-core-7.2.303/image//usr/share/man/fr/man1/vim.1

```

不再继续执行，

／etc/portage/package.use中写了

```
app-editors/vim -perl -python -ruby
```

emerge --info信息

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7LeeZhengyi2.6.32-r7-20100530 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7LeeZhengyi2.6.32-r7-20100530-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T1400_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Unknown

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sohu.com/gentoo/ http://gentoo.aditsu.net/ http://gentoo.gg3.net/ http://ftp.lecl.net/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/"

LANG="en_US"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="zh"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.tom.com/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cjk clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd emacs encode esd extras ffmpeg fftw flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gdu geoip ggi gif gimp gnome gpm gtk gzip hal iconv ipv6 java java6 jpeg lame latex lirc mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mssql mudflap mule multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png policykit pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd unicode vdpau xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="zh" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by woszy on Sat Oct 02, 2010 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kasim

有什麼錯誤信息?

----------

## LipCore

自己下载源代码编译不就行了：

```
./configure --prefix=/root/bin/Vim --enable-perlinterp --enable-pythoninterp --enable-cscope --enable-sniff --enable-multibyte --enable-xim --enable-fontset --enable-gui=gtk2 --with-features=huge --with-compiledby=LipCore --with-x
```

----------

## woszy

老奇怪了，自己下源码也不行。后来改了下locale结果就好了。应该是在装man的时候因为locale的问题找不到应该安装哪些文件，导致卡在那里了，没有任何错误的信息输出

----------

## evan886

#emerge --sync      //升级整个portage目录  后就搞定 啦

----------

